
You Won’t Be Able to Sue the Next Gawker - _audakel
https://medium.com/@CodyBrown/you-wont-be-able-to-sue-the-next-gawker-e6c8a3900969#.d88ld4f7w
======
_audakel
Must read take on Thiel's vendetta proxy lawsuit and the collateral damage
that will follow in its precedence

------
arcanus
Why not a distributed, not for profit, crypto, gawker?

No one can stop wikileaks or the Pirate Bay.

